# hello :)



## Greentreeskink (Dec 26, 2012)

hi, my name is cameron and i keep reptiles.
i breed mice to feed my 4 snakes.

im here for a bit of help, i have 1 male and 3 females along with now 9 babies that are about 14 days old.
on sunday night, one of my mice started having some complications with laying her litter. she was bloody down there and over the next two days became weaker and appeared to be getting worse. last night i separated her wondering if maybe stress was keeping her from giving birth but this morning i found her dead.

the first question i have might make me look irresponsible but until 2 days ago i never thought this would be a problem
my male mouse and 2 other females would be considered a "fancy" mouse i guess, and this one was just a plain looking albino feeder mouse if that makes any sense. could this have been what caused the problem?

also i am wondering if it is ok to introduce another female into the group, i have had someone tell me that once you put the mice together you shouldn't mess with the group but i just want to confirm that.
thank you in advance for any help or other tips


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome

Pairing an albino mouse with a fancy mouse could not have been a problem. Albino mice are fancy mice covered by the albino gene. Thinkmof it like white paint covering up his other colors. 
I am thinking what happened was a normal birthing complication or a miscarriage. This just happens sometimes, and there's nothing you can really do to stop it.

As far as introducing a new female, it should be fine. Introduce them in a neutral environment (bathtub for example) and see if they get along. Then clean the cage and everything in it and put tye new mouse in along with the others. There will be a little squabbling for a while, but there is no need to seperate them unless there is blood drawn.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome cameron


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  sorry for the loss of your mouse to birthing complications .... I often move my mice about between the 3 cages I have and have never had any problems with them fighting


----------



## Greentreeskink (Dec 26, 2012)

thank you for the responses! hopefully i dont have this problem again


----------

